
Facebook draws criticism for ‘ethnic affinity’ ad targeting - protomyth
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/28/facebook-ethnic-affinity/
======
kafkaesq
_" EXCLUDE people who match at least ONE of the following:_

 _African American (US)_

 _Asian American (US)_

 _Hispanic (US - Spanish dominant)_

The lack of top-level oversight that allowed something like this to make it
through to a public-facing app is really quite staggering.

~~~
tdb7893
Excluding them is kinds weird but bring able to market to specific ethnic
communities makes sense for marketing.

------
Pica_soO
Its what those company executives want, its targeted advertising. I assume the
new discriminating solution will be, that company's will be able to hand over
some ethnic filtering script.

